# Can't get plastic smell out of new tupperdor



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Bought two of the 54 qt "sure seal" sterilite bins for box and excess storage. Washed with hot water and a very small amount of bleach. Tried closing it up with baking soda and charcoal and neither take the pungent plastic smell out. It's gone within a second of opening the container but it's bad. Any other ideas to get rid of that smell? Cant set them outside because we hardly have any sun during the day and it's so windy out it would get beat up and filthy


----------



## Mac718 (Dec 25, 2014)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Bought two of the 54 qt "sure seal" sterilite bins for box and excess storage. Washed with hot water and a very small amount of bleach. Tried closing it up with baking soda and charcoal and neither take the pungent plastic smell out. It's gone within a second of opening the container but it's bad. Any other ideas to get rid of that smell? Cant set them outside because we hardly have any sun during the day and it's so windy out it would get beat up and filthy


Did you try to fill up the bins with hot water and let the water sit in there for a few days


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I would wash it again, dry it real good and just leave it open for a couple of days. If you still detect odor I would fill them with crumpled newspaper, put the lid on and let them sit for a few days. I also wonder if using cold water instead of hot might somehow work better? These are just my thoughts so it may not help at all.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

In past threads about this same issue concerning brand new wineadors, I recall wadded up newspaper as being recommended. Perhaps you can search on the topic and find those threads for other ideas. Good luck. T.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks all, I'll do all of the suggested! Boxes are coming so I have to get these things right lol


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Bought two of the 54 qt "sure seal" sterilite bins for box and excess storage. Washed with hot water and a very small amount of bleach. Tried closing it up with baking soda and charcoal and neither take the pungent plastic smell out. It's gone within a second of opening the container but it's bad. Any other ideas to get rid of that smell? Cant set them outside because we hardly have any sun during the day and it's so windy out it would get beat up and filthy


Try vinegar


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Mix the baking soda with water, wash it down and let dry so you get a film on the plastic. Let is sit like that for a few hours then use water to wash it off. This has worked for best to remove the plastic smell from my storage containers.


----------



## tubbs (Jan 2, 2015)

Timely post/question as I'm off to find a "tupperdor" today. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Mix the baking soda with water, wash it down and let dry so you get a film on the plastic. Let is sit like that for a few hours then use water to wash it off. This has worked for best to remove the plastic smell from my storage containers.


I did this. It worked great.

Make sure you use cold water always for plastic. By using hot water it is rumored to not help with odors (and can make odor worse). You can do a vinegar and water soak, as well as news paper. I have in the past use cheap coffee to rid of horrid odors in plastic. You put un-used coffee on a plate and set it in the box with the lid on for a day or so. Then let the box air out for an hour or so. To me I would rather smell coffee than plastic and it isn't strong enough to infuse your sticks.


----------

